# wiring bulb holders together



## hellocharlieboy (Apr 18, 2009)

To reduce the number of plugs needed can you wire ceramic bulb holders together in a "daisy chain " then terminating at a single plug?


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

hellocharlieboy said:


> To reduce the number of plugs needed can you wire ceramic bulb holders together in a "daisy chain " then terminating at a single plug?


Then if one bulb fails all the other stop working...

Get one of these terminal blocks and wire all the bulbs to one side of it and wire the other side to a plug, this way when one fails the other ones still keep working.


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

Alon93 said:


> Then if one bulb fails all the other stop working...
> 
> Get one of these terminal blocks and wire all the bulbs to one side of it and wire the other side to a plug, this way when one fails the other ones still keep working.
> 
> image


 
this would only happen if wired in series. by wiring it from a plug to the holder,then going from L to the new L and N to the new N and E to the new E(if applicable) and so on, if a bulb goes the others will still work as its is then in parallel(sp)-same as in a house where if a bulb blows it doesnt stop the others working(unless of course it trips the mcb/fuse,but this could also happen in both the above situations)


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

Dan Bristow said:


> this would only happen if wired in series.


Then I guess it's a misunderstanding, I remember daisy chaining is wiring in series.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Alon93 said:


> Then I guess it's a misunderstanding, I remember daisy chaining is wiring in series.


Yes daisy chaining is in series where the power goes through the first lamp on to the 2nd then 3rd and so on meaning if 1 bulb fails so do the rest.
Parallel is done by the live feed and neutral going direct to each bulb without having to go through any other bulbs first meaning if 1 bulb fails all the others will still work providing that when the bulb failed it didn't blow the fuse.


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

If you do this make sure all your wire is heat resistant and double insulated, but you can also get those ceramic terminal blocks up to 12 way.


----------

